

Show HN: Runway – An Automated Financial Planner - levlandau
http://www.runway.co/

======
amarcus
Looks like it's broken. I just randomly entered some information:
[http://imgur.com/ZWpC6rL](http://imgur.com/ZWpC6rL)

$110k yearly salary + $16k income from rent. Own a $500k house with no debt.
Potential for a $1m exit and 5% annual increase in salary. $600 monthly
expenses and with $11k in the bank.

"You will not be able to retire. Try decreasing expenses or increasing
income.".

Am I missing something?

~~~
rogerdickey
We have a bug where the graph breaks when "Average term" is 0. If you change
it to 1 everything should work. Fixing now...

